# Pictures of my 2011 Costume Boo Bash



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Dining room & food




































Scream cheese brownies









Toxic chip cookies









Bone cookies


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Deviled eyes









Spicy skeleton ribs









Bat wing bites









Frankenstein finger poppers









Meat head









Boo balls









Bacon wrapped beetles









Virgin punch & soda









Brain hemorage & puking pumpkin


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Troll snot dip

















Candy apple shots & Toxic rum punch


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tons of views but no comments. Guess I did a crappy job


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Tons of views but no comments. Guess I did a crappy job


The food and decorations look great! I love the pumkin throwing up dip. I just think people want to see photos of the party itself. Plus, alot of us are dealing with snow right now, and many with out power still. 
Cheer up I am sure you'll get your "props" when the power comes back on and things settle down.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

whats in the toxic rum punch? I want some of that.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks  
That punch is made with a 64oz can of pineapple juice, 3 litters of sprite, 3 .13oz packets of lemon lime kool aid, half a BIG bottle of citrus rum and a whole container of lime sherbet. It goes down real easy.....maybe too easy


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Had my party this weekend, so I haven't had time to get a good peek in the forum till now...maybe that's why there is a slow response (and the weather in the east). (I feel bad too when there low responses  )

But let me tell you, your set up is amazing! OMG I drooled alittle when I saw those cookies! Your rooms seem so spacious and inviting. Did you cook all that food by yourself? 

P.S. I will be making that punch for ANY occasion....it sounds delicious!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you cater? Wow. Love all the food.... Presentation is excellent!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh Miss Mandy, everything looks wonderful!!  The food is to die for and your house looks creepy cool!! 

Lot of work chickie, I know. I always tell people, "I don't decorate for my party, I have a party because I'm all decorated." Turnout may not be what you hoped but the important thing to remember is how much fun you had planning and decorating these past three (12) months. I don't do it for my friends - I do it for me.


----------



## ginnylou (Sep 24, 2008)

Great job!! Everything looks great. Nicely done.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks good and creepy. BTW the little "Here Lies .... tombstones where did those come from or did you create them yourself? I want some for next year. Keep your head high it looks good.


----------



## littlewitch (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow..amazing food setup!!!! Looks awesome.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Yum...everything looked amazing. I know how much hard work went into the night. I hope your guests appreciated it


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great food spread! What is the troll snot dip? I know how you feel, 4 of our friends cancelled last minute too. But focus on the positive & the amazing party you threw!


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

just relaxing after the big night. and now that our party was resceduled to next weekend i am totally borrowing some of your ideas they are top notch thanks for posting


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this! wonderful job!! and the food looks yummy!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Everything looked FABULOUS!!! _DID_ you make all that food yourself??? And I love the names for everything. The bathroomn is my favorite. I would have been too afraid to pee, LOL. Gorgeous job, Miss Mandy!!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Great job!!! Your decor looks amazing  Your food display is fantastic- can't believe you are able to make all that food, have it on the table before guests arrive AND take pictures of it! Amazing!!!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

Everything looks SUPER!  Great job. I"m sure your guests really appreciated all of your hard work. That's one thing I kept hearing at my party.... "you put a lot of work into this" or "you guys really went all out huh?" and it made us feel good to know that people realized it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I know yesterday was the big day and people were extremely busy. I was just seeing like 40+ views but no comments lol. I was thinking, wth? LOL But thank you for all the compliments! 

The troll snot is a chicken bacon ranch dip (cream cheese, ranch seasoning, shredded chicken breast, green food coloring and cooked bacon). Yes, I did all the cooking. Hubby can't cook for crap, so he's no help there lol. Everyone that came did have fun. But I can't help but be slightly bothered at the people who didn't have the decency to rsvp or the people who didn't show up. It's like they just don't understand how dang rude that is  Seriously makes me not wanna keep having these parties. Ah well, what can ya do right?


Oh and I got those little tombstones from Oriental Trading


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Outstanding job Miss Mandy! We were without power until Sunday at 11:30 in the afternoon then had to scramble to get everything out yeaterday afternoon. Looks like you had a great time and love all the food and spirits!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

how did the trick or treating on tripp street go??


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Halloween_Queen said:


> how did the trick or treating on tripp street go??


I ended up not sending letters to all the neighbors. The party took up most of my time. I did however still put a sign up at the top of my street. Still only got 10 TOT'ers, but at least it was more than last year! lol


----------



## greeneyes3131 (Oct 5, 2010)

I think everything looks awesome, the food the decor. I love the pumkin throwing up dip. Sorry to hear about the 6 peeps bailing out. Our party blew this year too, we had invited 57 and only 7 showed up. Lame year this year.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Miss Mandy you did great!! somethimes when I am vewing stuff I get so wrapped in it I forget to comment. Man reallly you did a super job. Do have someone to help you during the party? My husband is of no help. I need a crazy side kick like Egor. I end up running all over and I don't enjoy the fun or hear the comments from my guests.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

It looks great Miss Mandy! I'm jealous, but I feel better about not getting any pics of our food this year because it definitely didn't look *that* good! I've seen the recipe for those skeleton ribs before - are they good?


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

food looks ummm very yummy you did a great job. Bet it was all very good


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

looks fab missmandy!!! made me hungry! ha!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Holy cow! Tons of food MissMandy! Could've fed an army of zombies! I would've eaten myself silly at your shindig! Fantastic spread! Also your bathroom looked great. Kinda relaxing!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice job! I hate when people view and don't reply. I ran into that alot in the past few months. I'd post something to get feedback from people and hardly anyone would reply. I feel your pain!! I think you did a great job with the food! The green cookies were awesome. I may be trying that next yr!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Skullie said:


> Miss Mandy you did great!! somethimes when I am vewing stuff I get so wrapped in it I forget to comment. Man reallly you did a super job. Do have someone to help you during the party? My husband is of no help. I need a crazy side kick like Egor. I end up running all over and I don't enjoy the fun or hear the comments from my guests.


Nope, hubby doesn't help me. He did screw in a light bulb that I couldn't reach though LOL. 


Elise, yes the skeleton ribs were delish...and fairly easy to make too


----------



## yank (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome job Mandy....great bone cookies! Definitely going to have to try those next year -- I feel your pain skullie...we spend so much time making all the food - props and decorating we forget to actually take the time to relax and enjoy the party itself...i don't think I talk I talked to a guest for more than a few seconds during the first 3 hours of the party...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the extra cold cuts on the skeletons head...original. Everything looked yummy and spooky...I really liked the tree in the corner with no leaves....might use that next year if you dont mind!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

You spread is making me very hungry. Hopefully no one took a bite out of the meathead form like someone else posted a photo of recently 



dippedstix said:


> Very nice job! I hate when people view and don't reply. I ran into that alot in the past few months. I'd post something to get feedback from people and hardly anyone would reply. I feel your pain!! I think you did a great job with the food! The green cookies were awesome. I may be trying that next yr!


This last week I barely have time to read the forum and was out of town all weekend (still catching up on the General Halloween section and will probably give up soon!). The forum has been *way* too busy for me to be able to read and comment on every single thread. I've been doing my best just to try to reply to the people who were still actively looking for help on buying or building/repairing something. I don't think it's intentional or that people don't like your thread. I think it's just a lack of time!! Now that Halloween is over people will have more time to read and comment at leisure (but only *after* cleaning up and raiding clearance sales). My spotlights tutorial only got *one* reply, but I expected that since I figure most people are running in circles to get everything done! Best time for posting and getting replies to things seems to be in early September...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking so good Miss Mandy that I wish I could have been there. Very festive and everything looks so yummy.


----------



## mcajq (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow! It all looks awesome! Love the food layout. Did you have anything left over?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

You did a great job on everything. How did you do the labels for the 2 liter bottles?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

mcajg, ohh yes, there was left overs lol. The meat head was barely touched! As awesome as it looks, I probably won't be making that again unless we're going to have a ton of guests next year. The puking pumpkin was hardly touched either.....God forbid people eat veggies LOL. 

SimplyJenn, I purchased those labels from Spirit. They're pretty much just a big sticker that you slap right on the bottle.


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

that's funny MissMandy - when you say people didn't eat the veggie. That's actually one of the things (besides my boyfriend's chili) that people at the MOST of! It all depends on the crowd I guess. You just never know what people will like/not like and be willing to TRY.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I know right? Veggie platters usually go over well. I guess my peeps just weren't feeling it lol. The spinich dip (brain hemorage) was another story. Everyone LOVES that stuff.


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Mmmm...what a nice variety of treats! Everything looked tasty and very nice presentation!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Mmmm chili sounds good for Halloween. I need to do that.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Reading through this makes me so sad. I don't think I'll be having a party this year


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Tons of views but no comments. Guess I did a crappy job


 *This is the first time I am viewing and I definitely planned on commenting I think it looks wonderful!! I also love the fact that you had so many different types of appetizers and food ideas. Those brownies look yummy  The lighting is also really nice. I love the black light you had everywhere. You did an amazing job. I would love to be invited to a party like that*


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Reading through this makes me so sad. I don't think I'll be having a party this year


Awwww.....that makes *me* sad


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, it stinks  That's why I haven't been on the forum in so long. Been super depressed about the whole situation(s). I have to think of something though. Maybe not a party like I usually do, but something! lol

Thanks for the nice comments, Spookilicious


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Hi Miss Mandy, missed you...........glad to see you back


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, omm  I missed everyone here too!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

So why does reading through this make you sad? I just read through it all and wasn't sad in the least!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Makes me sad because I won't be doing a party this year


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh? Why not?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Couple of reasons, mainly finances.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

That is sad. Maybe do something on a much smaller scale though? Seems like you already have a bunch of Halloween decor, perhaps stick with a smaller guest list and make it a pot luck?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a bit more than just finances, but that's the primary reason. I'll have to come up with something else this year


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Maybe you could have a few girlfriends over and have a scary movie night? Everyone could bring a snack or a cheap bottle of wine.
Or you could get all dressed up and go to a club. You don't have to drink to have a good time out and a cover charge may be all you have to pay. (of course you could always put a fews shots in the car.....not that i've ever done that) 
or you could visit a haunted house in your area.
Keep your spirit up, the only thing constant in life is change and things always change


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are all possibilities. I just have to wait a little longer to see if our situation changes. Then decide what to do from there


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm not worried about you Miss Mandy. I know a little haunter like yourself is going to come up with _something_; you can't just let Halloween slide by. Now, you know what I'm going to suggest - A Witches Tea Party!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha Tanna. I'd love to host one of those. That's something to keep in mind also. Of course I wouldn't let Halloween just pass me by. No matter what I always decorate and hand out candy. But because I don't have any kids yet, I like to fill the void with something special, like my party. But it'll have to be something else this year.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I love your decorations and all of the food looked great. Do you mind shaaring the recipe for the scream cheese brownies? I hope it hasn't already been asked, but I'm being lazy about reading all the replies.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I love your "toxic" chip cookies! I will have to steal that one! LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

gypsybandit said:


> I love your decorations and all of the food looked great. Do you mind shaaring the recipe for the scream cheese brownies? I hope it hasn't already been asked, but I'm being lazy about reading all the replies.



1 box Betty Crocker original brownie mix (water, vegetable oil & egg called for on box)
4oz cream cheese; softened
1 egg
3 TBSP sugar
4 drops yellow food coloring
4 drops red food coloring
1/4 tsp vanilla extract

Heat oven to 350°F (325°F for dark or nonstick pan). Grease bottom of 9" square pan with shortening or cooking spray.

Beat cream cheese, egg, sugar, food coloring & vanilla until smooth. Set aside

Make brownie batter as directed on box. Spread 3/4 of brownie batter in pan. Spoon cream cheese mixture by tablespoonfuls evenly onto brownie batter. Spoon remaining brownie batter over filling. For marbled design, pull knife through batter in wide curves.

Bake 40 to 44 minutes or until toothpick inserted 1 inch from side of pan comes out almost clean. Cool completely at room temperature, about 1 1/2 hours. Refrigerate at least 1 hour until chilled. Store covered in refrigerator.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Holy Smokes!
Viewing your photos made me consider leaving my husband for you Mandy! 
I'm in love with your decor - not just the amazing stuff you did and the sweet Beistle cut outs, but your house is beautiful too.
And for the food, it was like looking in a food magazine! Would you mind sharing the Bone Cookies recipe?

If I lived closer I'd come to your party LOL! Please don't get down about the guests, etc., we never get ANY but I still do a little indoor decor and food to celebrate anyway. They don't know what they're missing!


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Miss Mandy, please don't get down! At think a lot of us halloween heads get that nervous "Oh man, only 3-4 months away, how am I going to find the time/money to pull this party off" feeling right about now. I know I'm feeling it too. Why don't you try something smaller this year? How about inviting just a handful of friends and hosting a murder mystery party? It's fun and cheap!
On a side note, seriously I think you could start a blog or something with your wonderful recipes and ideas. I'm very impressed.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you, theworstwitch and ScaredyCat, for the kind words  

Those bone cookies are real easy. Just take a pouch of sugar cookie mix and combine with 1/3 cup softened butter, 2 TBSP flour and 1 egg. You'll also need 24 pretzel rods broken in half and 3 cups of white baking chips. After mixing dough, place in fridge for 30 minutes to chill. Roll dough into 96 half tablespoon size balls. Press 1 dough ball on each end of pretzel to form bone. Bake at 350 for 6-8 minutes or until edge of cookie in light golden brown. Melt baking chips in microwave or in double boiler. Dip each cookie to coat and place on cooling rack until set.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks Great! I can tell you put a lot of effort into the party. The food looks awesome. The "Meathead" made me laugh. We put on an adult and kids party each year. Tons of work in addition to Halloween Night. However, we're thinking about dropping the adult party because our friends are such duds when it comes to Halloween.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Wish I was at your party  Love the decorations and the food looks like it was awesome.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks ya'll  The food was good, but everyone was afraid to try most of it LOL I need new friends!


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks so much I'm looking forward to trying these this Halloween.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're welcome


----------

